

Personalized Hacker News - fleitz
http://www.ipaddevshop.com/19/personalized-hacker-news-with-summify

======
barrkel
I'd like a "personalized flag" HN feature: don't show me stories that I have
flagged. This would give me greater motivation to flag stories which are, or
are likely to, consist mostly of heat and little or no light, as well as
ridding those low-signal, high-noise entries from my personal front page.

------
cj
Any idea on the mode of personalization?

~~~
domino
What do you mean by mode?

